# Puppy Apartment!



## Castle (May 12, 2012)

Saw this looking for German Shepherd Training videos on youtube. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Castle said:


> Saw this looking for German Shepherd Training videos on youtube.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Potty Training Puppy Apartment - Full Video - YouTube


 
Personally I think this is a BAD idea. You are basically teaching the dog it is ok to potty in it's crate. Divider or not.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

My pup has had a 50 something inch crate all to herself since she was 6 months old. It is just the right size for sleeping and a water bowl. Even if I had 2 crates that that size attached together, it wouldn't be enough room for my dog to turn and sniff around comfortably to potty.

If you ABSOLUTELY needed an indoor potty arrangement, I would put a crate and an expen together, and then put a kiddie pool in the expen with either a potty pad or shavings.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Pass!

GSD puppies are really easy to potty train with consistency, it seriously does not take long.

We use a crate and it's for downtime & safe confinement when we are not home. This would be confusing as heck to a dog.

I remember my parents being shocked when they asked where the newspaper Rusty has been peeing on was when they came to visit when he was 9 weeks. Told them no need! My parents were use to the newspaper or graduated purchased puppy pads for their puppies YEARS ago!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Great way to teach your dog to urinate and defecate where he sleeps.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Great way to teach your dog to urinate and defecate where he sleeps.:thumbsdown:


Yes, not to mention most dogs do not want to mess where they sleep anyway.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Courtney said:


> Yes, not to mention most dogs do not want to mess where they sleep anyway.


Exactly! Why ruin an instinct that is so helpful for housebreaking? 

And notice that the bathroom area is huge and the crate area is tiny...so that thing is designed to keep a dog in a tiny space next to a huuuge, stinky potty area....


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

That seems really useless for a dog that trains like a GSD (Koshka practically potty trained himself!). However, since I do need indoor potty area due to disability, I'm going to build my own potty patch with artificial turf to make it seem more like being outside than in, as much as I can anyway. 

I could see this being okay for a very small dog that isn't going to be able to get out in the winter, or an owner who cannot take the dog out regularly. Dogs can be litter trained much like cats, after all. It's just that the 'litter box' for a dog like a GSD would be HUGE! LOL


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You could achieve the same with an x-pen and a regular wire crate (inside the x pen). The bed/sleeping area is in the crate, with the door open and the pee pads are outside in the x-pen. And it wouldn't be $300 bucks!!
This is how we keep puppies who are too young/small to go outside or haven't had all their vaccines yet. We usually don't even use a crate, but a bed on one side of the pen and the pee pad on the other.

Shoot, if your husband (or yourself) is handy, you could put the divider, and snip out a hole in the divider for it to go through if you really want a crate like this, then you're still not spending over $300 on one crate.

I still think an x-pen and a bed and pee pad is just fine


----------



## Castle (May 12, 2012)

You guys are right! My puppy already knows that he has to potty outside! GSDs are very smart!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I live in an apartment and this is really a bad idea... besides smelling after a while no matter how much you clean, why would you train a dog to pee or poop inside?? 
my pup came semi potty trained, all i had to do was just teach him to pee on a different surface (grass vs concrete). But my previous dog who i got at 6 weeks took 3 days to potty train, puppies are very easily trained if you're consistent.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

The puppy apartment is way to small for a GSD and not a good idea. I myself would rather have to deal with cleaning up accidents and reinforce going potty outside rather than encourage it inside of the residence (which I still do).


----------

